# What are this plants?



## acuaristico (Mar 1, 2011)

I think the first is a lobelia but im not sure, grow alone in potting soil with HM I dont put that plant in the soil, it grow from the soil, I put it in the aquarium for fun and then it is growing


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

First one Im not sure, second photo looks to be Limnophila aromatica


----------



## acuaristico (Mar 1, 2011)

I thought that I replied before but I didnt. Thank you Bigstick. Still the first one continue growing, very strange, the first time I do a crazy thing and works.


----------



## acuaristico (Mar 1, 2011)

Another picture of the first plant:


----------



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

Is the plant a rosette plant, perhaps an Echinodorus species of some sort? Hard to tell form the pics.


----------



## acuaristico (Mar 1, 2011)

well the plant continues growing!. maybe a echino? but seems very soft leaves, yea its a rosette plant. More pics soon!


----------



## acuaristico (Mar 1, 2011)

I move it close to the rock because is getting big.


----------



## acuaristico (Mar 1, 2011)

Well I think that the plant is frogbit or some like that.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I think the round-leaved plant is something from the family Pontederiaceae. Maybe one of the broad-leaved Heteranthera species. ID may be possible when the plant is full-grown (emersed or with floating leaves) and flowering.
@acuaristico: Where did the potting soil come from?


----------



## acuaristico (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## acuaristico (Mar 1, 2011)

Miremonster I think this will answer your question, these pics are from a emmersed plant in the soil. I really dont know if it comes with the soil or mixed with the other emmersed plants. Still I dont know what plant is.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I think what miremonster was asking about was the country of origin, but I could be mistaken.

In any case, I think he's onto something. Your plant does rather resemble young _Heteranthera reniformis_ plants I've encountered in the past. It could easily be that or a close relative. We would need a flower to be certain of a species-level ID, though.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Yes, I meant the country. In case the plant was introduced with the soil, as seeds or so.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Looks a little like Lobelia cardinalis 'Small Form'


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I mean, the venation of the leaves - many closely spaced parallel nerves, no connecting nerves visible - is different from Lobelia, but can be seen in Pontederiaceae leaves as Heteranthera, Eichhornia etc.


----------



## acuaristico (Mar 1, 2011)

Thankyou miremonster I do a search in internet with that name and this is what I found. I think that this is the plant.

http://www.daff.qld.gov.au/4790_12755.htm


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Yes, asukawashere already wrote it. But like he wrote, a closely related species is possible, too. Exact ID is only possible when the plant is flowering.
Is there a possibility that You have gotten the plant (via soil, seeds or so) from the wild? The geographical origin may be important for the ID.


----------



## acuaristico (Mar 1, 2011)

Well I live in Puerto Rico. A friend tell me that saw this plant in some rivers here, strange I never saw it in nature. After all, little information about this plant, I dont know, maybe it is a weed? Im sure we use others weeds in our aquarium like hygrophilas. Now the height it have in my aquarium is nice midground but if it grows taller I will take it out.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Thx; according to the USDA site, from Heteranthera only H. limosa and H. reniformis occur in P. R.:
http://plants.usda.gov/java/profile?symbol=HETER
Because of the leaf shape, Your plant is surely Heteranthera reniformis indeed.
Your link refers to H. reniformis in Australia where it's introduced and apparently a troublesome weed in rice fields. But it's native of the Americas incl. Puerto Rico, as a part of the natural flora.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I have seen it growing in tidal areas here in the Washington D.C area


----------

